# echo or husqy?



## gregoolman (Jul 9, 2011)

I am looking to buy a echo 600 or should I step up to a 365?  $150 price increase. Any advice?  thanks


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 9, 2011)

MS 362.  They're going for about $650 at my local dealer.


----------



## Beardog (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a Husqvarna guy, have found their stuff easy to start, powerful and durable.  Not much experience with Echo, but whichever way you go, get it from a dealer, not a big box.  Not only will the local dealer help you decide which one would be best, but will provide support if anything should go wrong down the road.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 9, 2011)

You sure about a 365? cant remember that number?


----------



## gregoolman (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe it was a 366 can't remember.  My dealer said the two saws are comparable in hp,  the echo was $569 and the husqy was $699.  I know I could find them cheaper, but my dealer lives a half mile away, and has given me great service over the years.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 9, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> Maybe it was a 366 can't remember.  My dealer said the two saws are comparable in hp,  the echo was $569 and the husqy was $699.  I know I could find them cheaper, but my dealer lives a half mile away, and has given me great service over the years.



Should be a 357 and at that price look at the 372 as well another 100.00 bucks but its the ONE! :cheese:


----------



## Thistle (Jul 9, 2011)

Husky 357XP 56.6cc 4.4HP  12.1lbs $720
Husky 365     65.1cc 4.6HP  13lbs    $590
Husky 372XP 70.7cc 5.3HP  13.4lbs $830
Husky 570    67.9cc  4.9HP  14.55lbs  $600
Echo CS-600P  59.8cc        13lbs    $560-590
Echo CS-680    66.8cc        14.5lbs $620-640

Any would be a good choice IMO.Better to be 'a little big' then not have enough grunt a few months later.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 9, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Husky 357XP 56.6cc 4.4HP  12.1lbs $720
> Husky 365     65.1cc 4.6HP  13lbs    $590
> Husky 372XP 70.7cc 5.3HP  13.4lbs $830
> Husky 570    67.9cc  4.9HP  14.55lbs  $600
> ...




Agreed.  After cutting 2 cord with my new saw I will never go back to anything that can't run a 24" bar.


----------



## gregoolman (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you are right, I bought a 450 2 months ago and now it's not big enough.  Someone gave us 12 acres of green ash to cut so maybe I better get the 276, just don't know how I will get this bought with out my wife finding out.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 10, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> just don't know how I will get this bought with out my wife finding out.



The first one is the hardest.  After that, just bring 'em on home.  As long as they're all the same color (orange), she won't be able to tell one from the other.  Just keep them separated by about 100' at all times and you're golden.


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 10, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> gregoolman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great advice.  If your wife is particularly observant just make sure you get the new one dirty before you bring it home.  Perhaps a quick swap with a used bar will be sufficient.  

"Just powerwashed it honey, doesn't it look great"
"it sounds different because I'm running premium gas now"


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't heard or read much about that Echo, so no help there. Folks seem to be pretty happy with the smaller Echos.... BUT if 50cc is already too small then 60cc would likely be too small as well. A 24" bar will run on 60cc for the odd big trunk, but not really for regular use.  365 should pull a 24" bar a little better for you.  You won't save $150 or even $1 if the Echo can't handle what you need it to.
My advice= Decide now whether you're gonna run 2 saws or not. It will really depend on the wood.  Lots of big yard or fencerow trees with tons of limbs are more suited to 2 saws. Woodlots of tall straight-trunked trees make it easier to stick with 1 saw. Your mileage may vary, but:
If 2 saws then a 50cc and 70-80cc would be my choice. 
If 1 only then I'd choose a 60-70cc pro saw with a great power/weight ratio.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jul 10, 2011)

Did I miss something, or did Redd just tell us what saw he purchased?  Either way, he's right about the suggestion.

S


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 10, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Did I miss something, or did Redd just tell us what saw he purchased?  Either way, he's right about the suggestion.
> 
> S


LoL, think so!


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 10, 2011)

Love my Husky, but there is a 5 year warranty on the Echo, vs 2 on the Husqvarna.  May make your list of important features.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 11, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Love my Husky, but there is a 5 year warranty on the Echo, vs 2 on the Husqvarna.  May make your list of important features.



I hear ya.Looking to get a power pruner in the next year or two,hopefully sooner if finances cooperate.Am strongly leaning towards Echo for that very reason.Price of it & comparable Husky or Stihl are pretty close.My little 280E is a gutsy little saw,first saw I owned & used on a regular basis.Almost 31yrs old now,parents got it for me as early Xmas/late HS grad present.Used it tons when climbing/pruning years ago.Still runs great,though less RPM's than same size newer saw.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 11, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> thinkxingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



650.00 FOR A 59CC SAW....I  would keeper on the dl to! ;-)


----------



## Thistle (Jul 11, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My used 288XP even with full wrap handle cost way less than that!  ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Jul 11, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing that throws me off a litte is big redd and a pro 59cc would be running at-least a 47 inch bar Full Skipper! ;-)


----------



## gregoolman (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok,  I am new to wood cutting, and I thought the 450 would be plenty, but so far most of the wood I get is from the tree dump and a lot of it is big trunks. My dealer said that a 366 or a 600 is all I need, but as others have said bigger is always better.  So when would big be big enough?   Thanks so far for all of the advice.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 11, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> So when would big be big enough?   Thanks so far for all of the advice.


Different for everyone, but to me,  when bucking-up a trunk into rounds, a saw that'll pull a bar & chain slightly more than half the trunk size is big enough. So an 18" bar would take you up to about a 34" diameter trunk. A 24" bar for up to a 45" trunk... Of course you CAN cut a trunk larger than twice the bar length, it's just harder & slower.

Oh and 50-55cc is the most popular sized saw for firewood. In your case it sounds like you'd  have to pass-up a lot of wood with a 50cc saw, but it's your call whether you'd be better off to have a bigger saw or to just leave the real biggies to someone else.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 11, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Did I miss something, or did Redd just tell us what saw he purchased?  Either way, he's right about the suggestion.
> 
> S



I did not buy a 362


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 11, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> gregoolman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cutting up a 36" Doug Fir with a 20" bar saw was the last straw for me.  Can it be done?  Yes.  Is it a serious pain in the @$$?  Also yes.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 11, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> I am looking to buy a echo 600 or should I step up to a 365?  $150 price increase. Any advice?  thanks




Are both of those echos or does your dealer have a husqvarna 365? If he does, buy it over the echo, if he doesn't, spend that money on a stihl, husqvarna, jonsered or dolmar.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 11, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> gregoolman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 . . . Echos are probably Ok saws . . . for a home owner who wants to prune a tree or take down a small tree in the yard once every other year . . . the other saws listed are better for the person who is cutting firewood for their woodstove . . . or for the professional logger . . . depending of course on the model.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 11, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :cheese:


----------



## wendell (Jul 12, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> thinkxingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BR got a 440!!


----------



## wendell (Jul 12, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> Ok,  I am new to wood cutting, and I thought the 450 would be plenty, but so far most of the wood I get is from the tree dump and a lot of it is big trunks. My dealer said that a 366 or a 600 is all I need, but as others have said bigger is always better.  So when would big be big enough?   Thanks so far for all of the advice.



I'm the wrong person to be answering your question (see my signature) but I will say if you are going to be cutting firewood for many years to come, buy the biggest Pro saw you can comfortably afford. If you can swing it, there is a reason everyone who owns a 372 loves them.


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 12, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly found a 361.


----------



## wendell (Jul 12, 2011)

Probably but I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.  ;-)


----------



## TMonter (Jul 12, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the Echo stacks up quite well in longevity and reliability compared to a Husky or other Pro saw. The difference is the anti-vibration and weight are not as good as a pro-level saw. I have a Friend who cuts with an Echo and has for more than 10 years.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2011)

TMonter said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a very good friend pro climber only uses echo and same saws for a very long time. ( They call him Cowboy) Should call him monkey even at 50+  years old. Not what I would want heavy bucking though.


----------



## PJF1313 (Jul 13, 2011)

The only thing I can comment about is the little 280E.  It's an older top-handled saw, which is my primary climber. 

Yeah, it getting up there in age, but if I run it for a couple of minutes on the ground; let it "warm-up" sort of speak; it'll start on the first pull ALL THE TIME.  Kinda important when you free climb a tree; or even when you use spikes and a rope.  You don't want to be yanking a rope 30+ feet up, and cussing after the 3rd pull ;-)

Look at my sig., it's MOSTLY older saw that I try and keep in top condition - ready to run in a moments notice.
Granted, I do have a couple of "other" saw that I could use, if the dung hits the fan; but they're 60+ miles away.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 13, 2011)

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> The only thing I can comment about is the little 280E.  It's an older top-handled saw, which is my primary climber.
> 
> Yeah, it getting up there in age, but if I run it for a couple of minutes on the ground; let it "warm-up" sort of speak; it'll start on the first pull ALL THE TIME.  Kinda important when you free climb a tree; or even when you use spikes and a rope.  You don't want to be yanking a rope 30+ feet up, and cussing after the 3rd pull ;-)



I have that same saw,its almost 30 yrs old now & it still runs great.First saw I owned or used,was early HS Grad/Xmas gift from parents.Tough little saw,as you already know.Used it all the time when climbing/pruning years ago,I'm not quite as agile now so dont climb near as much. ;-P But if it ever quits,gonna pick the closest new Echo I can find as its replacement.


----------



## gregoolman (Jul 15, 2011)

I have decided to get a 70cc chainsaw, hopefully it will be big enough, turns out the local farm store started selling sthil and just 3 miles away there is a dolmar dealer.  So other than 30 some years ago my father had a echo 500 that seamed to be a great saw, I have no other long term experience.  Any advice?  thanks


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 15, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> I have decided to get a 70cc chainsaw, hopefully it will be big enough, turns out the local farm store started selling sthil and just 3 miles away there is a dolmar dealer.  So other than 30 some years ago my father had a echo 500 that seamed to be a great saw, I have no other long term experience.  *Any advice?*  thanks



If you want an orange saw get a Husqvarna

If you want a red saw get a Dolmar

If you want the best saw get a Stihl


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2011)

If you want the most power at the lowest price, get a Dolmar.
If you want the best handling saw get a Husqvarna.
If you want the heaviest and most expensive saw, buy a Stihl.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 18, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> If you want the most power at the lowest price, get a Dolmar.
> If you want the *best handling* saw get a Husqvarna.
> If you want the heaviest and most expensive saw, buy a Stihl.



Best handling?  You taking corners on that thing?  WTF?


----------



## North of 60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing. Is this on pavement or gravel? :lol:


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure since you only cut God's firewood, the limbs all leap off when the tree hits the ground and the trunk always assumes perfect bucking position. Here in the real world, we are reaching, bending and turning the saw to make our cuts so how a saw handles is important. That's why I own saws that handle better and cut faster. Doesn't seem like that hard of a concept to me. Sorry it is a WTF for you.


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about dolmars, but handling, in my exeperience, is more a factor of size and model than it is of brand. is a saw of similar power smaller when it's a husqy?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 18, 2011)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You buggers....we wives use those same "tricks" with clothing, handbags, shoes and jewelry :lol: ....just an FYI.. :coolsmirk: 
No honey this isn't new....its old...you just don't remember it...


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2011)

Husqvarnas of the same displacement tend to be lighter and also have better weight distribution.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 18, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> Husqvarnas of the same displacement tend to be lighter and also have better weight distribution.



I hope they're lighter.  It'd be a shame if they had all that extra plastic for nothing.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh I love my saws, but there more to an awesome saw than stihl........


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 Jay and the voice of reason


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 18, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> No honey this isn't new....its old...you just don't remember it...



You know what I get?  "What are you talking about, honey?  You gave this to me last Christmas."  Now if _that_ don't shut me up, nothing will.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jul 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course, but the Ford vs Chevy (Stihl vs Husky) battles are always fun to watch....


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not, If your a chevy fan and you already seen the fords 1/4 mile times.... :cheese:


----------



## Thistle (Jul 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;-) Like I've said it dont matter who has what saw - what matters is what  saw works best for YOU,that it kicks ass & makes your work easier.Every person is different & has different needs/uses. You get a certain saw (or any other tool for that matter) you can get possessive & dont  want to loan that out to anyone,not even family!  :coolgrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got some milling work to do can I use your 288? .... :cheese:  ;-)


----------



## Thistle (Jul 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL sorry.Not even for a 36 pack of that Boxer beer (Still havent found it locally yet) But I'm sure you'd feel the same about your 880.  :coolgrin:


----------



## gregoolman (Jul 18, 2011)

okay,  the sthil 441 magnum and the husqy 372xp are the same price. Dolmer has a 80cc saw at a $100 dollars more. Echo has a 80cc saw $30 cheaper than the sthil and husqy. The sthil dealer had a 441 magnum 1 year old that he would sell $200 cheaper, I am leaning towards the used saw since they are supposed to last forever, any thoughts?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> okay,  the sthil 441 magnum and the husqy 372xp are the same price. Dolmer has a 80cc saw at a $100 dollars more. Echo has a 80cc saw $30 cheaper than the sthil and husqy. The sthil dealer had a 441 magnum 1 year old that he would sell $200 cheaper, I am leaning towards the used saw since they are supposed to last forever, any thoughts?



I like your thinking...All great saw's. The 441 with its gas miliage will save some money in the long run as well.  :cheese:


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> LOL sorry.Not even for a 36 pack of that Boxer beer (Still havent found it locally yet) But I'm sure you'd feel the same about your 880.  :coolgrin:



Come to the AS Iowa GTG October 1st and I'll bring you a case.


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2011)

gregoolman said:
			
		

> okay,  the sthil 441 magnum and the husqy 372xp are the same price. Dolmer has a 80cc saw at a $100 dollars more. Echo has a 80cc saw $30 cheaper than the sthil and husqy. The sthil dealer had a 441 magnum 1 year old that he would sell $200 cheaper, I am leaning towards the used saw since they are supposed to last forever, any thoughts?



I'd go used but would expect him to come down a little more.


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> Of course, but the Ford vs Chevy (Stihl vs Husky) battles are always fun to watch....



What's even more fun is yanking BR's chain.  :cheese:


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 19, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> gregoolman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for that used 441, even if he doesn't come down, that's a fair deal, IMO.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 19, 2011)

Unless the dealer wants to give you a warranty equivalent to a new one, I would offer half the new price. Tired of people (not you though Danno  ), especially dealers thinking used saws are worth 80% of retail.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Funny how most folks won't let their best friend borrow their saw, but don't mind buying one that was used every day by a stranger.  I bought two used saws... never again.  Maybe... MAYBE if I got it from a dealer who I was positive ran through the entire saw and refurbed it and gave a full warranty.  I didn't in that case, and now the carb is having funny issues and they want me to pay for the repair.  In the other instance, a saw I bought from a private individual looked in pretty good shape and ran well, but a hose had a small crack I didn't notice and it caused a lean seizure soon after I bought it.  $300 repair.

A big pro saw will last the average homeowner a lifetime.  There's is nothing like pulling the cord on a brand new saw, or watching it pick up power as it breaks in.  You are there from Day 1 to make sure it always had the correct mix, never got dropped off a moving truck, that all the maintenance is done correctly, etc.  Anything goes wrong with it... it's your fault, not the previous owner's.  Spend the extra on a new saw now.  Next year, your bank account won't be able to tell the difference.

Oh... spend the extra money and get the Dolmar.  That 7900 is _the_ saw to own right now.  It's a full horsepower more than the Husky 372XP and weighs the same.  I'd even pay the extra and get the full wrap handle.  A buddy has one with the full wrap and it is a nice handling saw.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 19, 2011)

I bought my Stihl 8-9 yrs ago and have seriously abused it- but it starts the same and runs great no matter what I do.  I'd consider a used Stihl based on the reliability I've seen in my saw.

I'm looking at a step up, and would consider the Stihl 362 or the Dolmar 7900.  Don't need it day to day, but I want it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I bought my Stihl 8-9 yrs ago and have seriously abused it- but it starts the same and runs great no matter what I do.  I'd consider a used Stihl based on the reliability I've seen in my saw.
> 
> I'm looking at a step up, and would consider the Stihl 362 or the Dolmar 7900.  Don't need it day to day, but I want it.



Yeah, the Stihls hold up.  My little 011 is 22 years old now and I just this year had to replace the oiler and have a few hoses put in (that ethanol really kills hoses).  I abused mine over the years, cutting wood that was better suited for a saw two classes bigger.  But... I never once ran old gas or a bad mix in it, always went with the best 2-stroke oil Stihl had to offer.  It still runs so well that I'm going to sell it to a buddy instead of an enemy.  There's work abuse and there's jerk abuse.  I never treated my saw like a jerk.  Who know's how a stranger treated his saw?

362 or 7900?  Man, you just want a new saw to play with... _any_ size.  :lol:  ;-) 

If you're like me, you want the saw you don't use day to day to have all the snot you'll ever need when you do grab it.  My feeling is that the 362 is perhaps the best 60cc saw on the market right now, but it is still an everyday saw.  Get the 7900 if you want all the power you'll ever need in an occasional use saw.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a ported 7900 with the full wrap handle.  Pretty fast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmYXGSgBj78&NR=1


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's another 7900 up against the biggest, baddest Husky out there.  Running an 8-pin rim is hard Aussie wood, it never drops RPMs and is just a touch behind the 3120XP (which bogged twice in the cut running a stock 7-pin rim).


----------



## wendell (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is one of the blue versions with too big a rim and some operator error.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 19, 2011)

What size rim you have on that, Wendell?  Chain type?  That's some fast cutting.  ;-) 

Here one of a guy who seems pretty lackadaisical about some pretty awesome drops he made with his "little saw".


----------



## wendell (Jul 19, 2011)

I had an 8 pin on it at the time but had just gotten it back and it wasn't broke in enough for it but could easily run it now. And, let's just say the chain had some "modifications".  ;-)


----------

